# A very short time



## Crazymama (Oct 15, 2012)

A couple weeks ago, our family started discussing getting another cat. Since our current cat isn’t a “lap cat” and doesn’t provide the kind of affection that we hoped for, we decided to begin our search. I found a local rescue group that was in dire need of foster homes because they were about to pull around 30 cats from a high-kill shelter nearby. We thought this would be the perfect opportunity to save a cat who really needed it and have a “trial run” before making the decision to adopt. 
I picked up the cutest little tuxedo boy on Tuesday on my way home from work. He was so happy to have a home with children to cuddle. He purred and as soon as he saw you and would roll over on his back for you to rub his tummy. This was a perfect match for us and exactly what we were hoping for. Thursday afternoon I got a call at work from the rescue group, a couple of the kittens/cats had tested positive for distemper. She told us the symptoms and asked us to keep a close eye on him since he had been exposed. Thursday evening went well, he ate and drank but wanted to sleep more than usual. I noticed he scratched his ears a lot and had already treated him for fleas. I checked him out and found he had a bad case of ear mites. We hoped all the sleeping was because his ears felt so rotten! 
Friday morning he still purred when we came in the room but didn’t want to get up for breakfast. I picked up some medicine for his ears and treated him, hoping he would start to feel better. He wouldn’t eat anything for dinner on Friday night and I called the rescue to express my concerns. They had us bring him to the vet on Saturday morning. He had a high fever, ear mites with infection, worms AND tested positive for distemper. Our worst fears were confirmed.
The vet loaded us up with fluids, antibiotics and everything we would need to help him. Since I was not experienced enough to provide such round the clock care, the rescue arranged for him to go to a different foster mom who could help our sweet boy. This woman was amazing! She not only provided phenomenal medical care around the clock, but texted me with regular updates so I knew exactly how he was progressing. Unfortunately, last night around 11pm I received my final update.
We didn’t even have him for a week but he was already in our hearts. I am thankful that he didn’t spend his last days in a cage, unknowing of love. We are heartbroken. His little body just couldn’t overcome the awfulness of this disease. The worst part is knowing that this was preventable. These animals deserve a standard of care. 



RIP Jett Lee. You are forever in our hearts.


----------



## Crazymama (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a sweetheart - no wonder he stole your heart. I am so sorry that this had such a sad outcome for you.


----------



## Antigone (Jan 13, 2013)

I am so very sorry. At least he had the chance to live in a loving home even for a short while. 
Goodbye little one.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Such a sad circumstance but bless you for taking him in and getting him care in his short little days. You will find the purrfect companion soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Crazymama (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all. <3


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. He looks like such a lovely little guy.

And you are right. He spent his last days knowing someone really cared about him.

I read your other post regarding the room he was in and I wish I could help but I have zero experience with this, although I do think many of the feral kittens at my grandma's died from it.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

thank you for giving him love and happiness before he left this world. what a sweet, lovable boy. :angel


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. He was adorable, and you took great care of him for the short time that you had him. Thank you for sharing a little bit of him with us.


----------

